# Secrets to Landing Your First Coding Job



## sethshoultes (Sep 12, 2008)

Great article on getting your first medical coding job.

https://www.aapc.com/news/index.php/2008/09/advance-for-health-information-professionals-secrets-to-landing-your-first-coding-job/


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 18, 2008)

This article is very informative. 

I always thought about volunteering, working as an intern, or applying for an entry-level position within the medical field, but I never thought about attending the chapter meetings because I'm studying for the certification exam and practicing the extreme coding scenarios in The Extra Step coding manual.  These scenarios are so advanced, that they are literally wearing me out!   I thought the ones we had in school were overwhelming, but these are infinite! 

Anyway, I'll start looking at the chapter meetings.  Thanks for the tip.


----------

